# croakers



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

went croaker fishing yesterday. caught croakers from jrb to the hrbt the biggest ones where around the m&m.:fishing: There where about 200 boats in the same area.


----------



## seahunt21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thats a lot of boats for baitfish.


----------

